# How do you load new buffing wheels with compoound?



## CabinetMaker (Apr 8, 2011)

I just received my buffing system for my lathe. 

(It is the Penn State three wheel system.  PSI was out of it but Amazon had it in-stock at a lower price and shipped it free.  Go figure.)

Anyway, it has a Tripoli wheel, a white diamond wheel and a wax wheel.  It has been a LONG time since I have worked with a buffing wheel and this is the first time ever that I will be starting with brand new wheels.  

So how do you load a brand new set of wheels with compound?


----------



## Don Wade (Apr 8, 2011)

Liberally with tripoli and lightly with white diamond.  Enough wax so as to smell when warm.

Wash when over loaded in washing machine.


----------



## DozerMite (Apr 8, 2011)

Rake them first and then load them as normal. Just touch the compound to the wheel for a second. Keep from overloading the wheel... it only takes a small amount of compound.
Don't bother with the wax.


----------



## arioux (Apr 8, 2011)

Like Don said.  Don't use a new weel on a finish project.  Used a scrap piece or hardwood dowel to make few passes to "break the weels" and distribute the compound even


----------



## dgelnett (Apr 8, 2011)

I keep mine in a bag so dust does not get on them. The dust can scratch your finish. I also keep a small board near by to rub on each wheel first to clean off before re loading.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 8, 2011)

When I purchased my system from PSI it didn't come with instructions so I used these: http://www.bealltool.com/pdfs/woodbuff.pdf


----------



## CabinetMaker (Apr 8, 2011)

It looks like there will be a slight learning curve to come up.  I will practice on some scrap pieces a bit before I move on to a project.  

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BKelley (Apr 8, 2011)

Don't do any buffing now, but at on time I ran two 1 hp baldour buffers.  One unit used two glue-up abrasivewheels which are not applicable to pen naking.  The other unit used loose cotton buffs.  These buffs must be raked before use.  To load, ( proper term is to charge)  turn unit on let them obtain full speed and then off, before wheels lose their speed apply compound rather hard until wheel stops.  Do this several times until there is sufficient compound ahered to wheel.  When I was buffing a lot, I used Lea Company compounds and buffs.  They had a white compound which was good on plastics and a green compound that was finer for finnishing.  A lot of knowledge about buffing  is achieved from the old try and learn method.  People and books can tell you a lot, but in the end you learn by doing.  Good luck.

Ben


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I learned a few things I didn't know. I have the three wheel system. Good info. Thanks

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Fred (Apr 8, 2011)

On new buffing wheels I will use a wire brush to fluff up the edges and also have a vacuum hose to collect all the 'fuzzies' that will come off. Lightly touching the wheels with the brush does wonders for cleaning these troublesome 'fuzzies' off. Otherwise you will have a nose and face full of fabric and this will drive you crazy.

THEN, put the bars of to the turning wheels and load the material. NEVER EVER use one wheel for different buffing compounds.


----------

